# 2011 Z85 - 54 or 56 CM?



## theburrills (Oct 19, 2010)

Good day folks,
I am returning to road bikes after a 15 year hiatus! Turning in my 1986 Univega..... I am sooooo close to pulling the trigger on a Z85. 

My question is this.. to go with the 54 or 56 CM frame. I am 5' 9.5" (185 lbs) with a 30.5" inseam (book on the wall method). I am not in the best shape... yet! I have been told by the LBS that I could go either way. Took them both out and they both feel pretty good.

I plan on just doing some weekend and afterwork riding/commuting.

Any other folks around my size have any opinions on which size to go with?

The 2011 Z85 is a slick bike for the price...... :thumbsup: 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CoachMK21 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am of similar build to you (5'8" / 150 lbs / 32" inseam) and I went with a 54cm Z6. My LBS advised me against going with a 56cm, saying I would have been reaching too much. That being said, my seat is back further than standard. I don't know enough to suggest which size would be better than the other for you since they both felt good on you test ride. My only thought would be that the 54cm would wiegh a little less than the 56cm. Either way, I love my Z6!!!


----------



## theburrills (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for info Coach! After going through tons of fitting questions in other forums I am feeling more comfortable on going for the 54 cm frame.

That Z6 looks sharp I bet its great! I am pushing my budget on the Z85 but would love to get ahold of that Z6.

What pedals did you go with?


----------



## CoachMK21 (Jul 27, 2010)

I went with Look Keo Easy pedals. I figured since I hadn't ever used "real" pedals before, that I better go cheaper to start. I was 100% set on getting the Z85 as well, but found a deal too good to pass up on the Z6. Brand new for just over a grand.


----------



## chris1911 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am 6'0" and comfortable on a 56cm frame. You might want to go for the 54.


----------



## theburrills (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks all for the feedback.... I went with the 54 cm. Now if the mail order pedals would come in I would be all set to get on this rocket!


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

I think you made the better choice. I was on the fence about 54/56cm F5 myself and I'm very glad I bought the 54 at 5'8" and a 31'' inseam. It's a tad lighter and after a couple of adjustments, it fit better than the 56cm could have. Have fun man, those new Z bikes are a pleasure to ride! Show us some photos!


----------



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

How's your Z85 mate? I'm looking to buy this bike as well in 51 or 54cm. I'm just under 5.7" with 32" inseam. Don't know if I should go for the 51 or 54.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

kamrankhan said:


> How's your Z85 mate? I'm looking to buy this bike as well in 51 or 54cm. I'm just under 5.7" with 32" inseam. Don't know if I should go for the 51 or 54.


I think your inseam would fit better on a 54 and get a shorter stem if reach is a problem. best thing to do is ride each bike in the shop on a trainer and see what the shop guys say


----------

